# Softy Tank with No Filtration?



## pulau (Mar 20, 2011)

*Soft Coral Tank with No Filtration?*

Currently thinking of converting my freshwater tank to saltwater, but would prefer not to drill the tank for a sump. I don't have a lot of experience with soft corals. Can they thrive in a tank with no mechanical or chemical filtration? Would adding macroalgae to the tank provide sufficient biological filtration?


----------



## noy (Nov 19, 2012)

pulau said:


> Currently thinking of converting my freshwater tank to saltwater, but would prefer not to drill the tank for a sump. I don't have a lot of experience with soft corals. Can they thrive in a tank with no mechanical or chemical filtration? Would adding macroalgae to the tank provide sufficient biological filtration?


If you don't have fish and just keep corals - this can be manageable. If you add macro you need some means to physically confine it otherwise it will overrun your tank in time. If you don't have fish - you can just do water changes when the nutrient level (NO3 and PO4) builds up.

Should work in theory. This all assuming you have rock which will (with bacteria) down ammonia/nitrites.


----------



## pulau (Mar 20, 2011)

Ok great that's good to know. I'll probably have to do some manual macroalgae control by trimming and such but would be no different from a FW planted tank in that regard. Thanks Noy!


----------



## noy (Nov 19, 2012)

the marco can't touch the rock - it will simply grown into the rock (attach) and then overgrow it w/o any room for corals - its too much work to try to trim. Plus it looks terrible.


----------



## loonie (Mar 29, 2008)

I have seen people having a couple of fish and few corals without any filtering system, sponge filter or hang on filter like what we use for fresh water. It seem to work but they do water changes and top up. A friend of mine keeps clown fish pairs with only hang on filters and air bubbles but do water top and changes.


----------



## garwood (Oct 27, 2012)

My current tank is run off a AC110 only. Some carbon in a bag and a little floss. Its 20 gallons with softies and some lps. I have 2 clowns and an azure damsel and various inverts. I cut back water changes to every 2-3 weeks now. Lost track of how long its Been running but must be coming up to a year and no algae. I have never cleaned the glass. ever! its kind of freaking me out how well its doin. ive had some disasters in my time. I 5hink the trick is in how you start it. im a firm believer in keep it simple but also balance. MY nitrates stay steady at 4 and phos .02 to .04


----------



## Kooka (Feb 8, 2011)

pulau said:


> Currently thinking of converting my freshwater tank to saltwater, but would prefer not to drill the tank for a sump. I don't have a lot of experience with soft corals. Can they thrive in a tank with no mechanical or chemical filtration? Would adding macroalgae to the tank provide sufficient biological filtration?


I think this video really shows that it can be done: 



***He has a drilled sump but you can use a HOB refugium to the same effect***


----------



## kamal (Apr 21, 2009)

Kooka said:


> I think this video really shows that it can be done:
> 
> 
> 
> ***He has a drilled sump but you can use a HOB refugium to the same effect***


You beat me to it! I was going to share the same  Beautiful tank and low maintenance too.


----------



## pulau (Mar 20, 2011)

Wow, inspirational!


----------



## Kooka (Feb 8, 2011)

pulau said:


> Wow, inspirational!


That's just the tip of the iceberg... you should see his main tank!


----------

